# Use unstable kernel with genkernel

## miscsubbin

I read that there was a bug with the current kernel version where it could not be installed with genkernel, so I wanted to upgrade to an unstable version (the nvidia module needs to be updated so I have to upgrade). How can I do this with genkernel?

----------

## fr3eatlast

You could try

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" >>  /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

You may also what to have a look at 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

hth

----------

## miscsubbin

So this will allow me to use new gentoo-sources, but genkernel is still trying to compile the old kernel. If is use

```
emerge -av gentoo-sources
```

it shows the new version. Why is genkernel still trying to use the old version?

Also if I can fix the bug in 3.4.9 and just use that, that would also be good. It's treating warnings as errors and I can't get kernel modules to compile as a result.

EDIT: Even better would be the ability to just recompile the nvidia module, as that's the only one I need. I don't really need to keep upgrading the kernel everytime nvidia releases new drivers.

----------

## fr3eatlast

sorry i forgot to tell you that you could do the same thing with the genkernel scripts it you wanted to but if all your really interested in is the nvidia driver try

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

and that should allow you to just install the unstable nvidia drivers

hth

----------

## miscsubbin

Maybe I should elaborate more on my problem. Every time nvidia updates their drivers, I have to upgrade the kernel otherwise the emerge for nvidia-drivers fails. But this time there is a bug in the kernel where warnings are treated as errors, and the kernel modules won't compile. So I am wondering: Can I fix this and install the latest stable kernel? Or should I install an unstable kernel? Or is there a way to install nvidia drivers without upgrading the kernel (I don't really know why I have to upgrade every time, just that I have to)?

Thanks.

----------

## fr3eatlast

As i don't use the nvidia drivers, i don't really have any other ideas about the problems that you are describing.  I hope that someone with some more knowledge of the nvidia drivers will pitch in and help you out.

----------

## miscsubbin

Well I was able to compile the newest stable kernel by editing an obscure makefile buried in a driver source folder. So hopefully I'll be able to do a full kernel upgrade.

Relating to the nvidia-drivers, it seems that I didn't load the new module after the update or someting, but I've decided to just upgrade and do it correctly next time.

----------

## depontius

I've never had problems like you're describing, in something near 10 years of running Gentoo.  This past weekend I brought my home systems up to date, after missing 3 weeks.  I installed the new stable 3.4.9 on 2 systems and the new unstable 3.5.3 on one.  In addition I installed new stable nvidia-drivers on the 2 stable kernels.  The system running the unstable kernel uses the OSS radeon drivers.

There are occasions when I'll have to move to new nvidia-drivers to work with a new kernel, and on occasion I've even had to patch the drivers.  But that's the exception, not the rule, and my kernels have always been at or ahead of nvidia-drivers - I've never had to upgrade a kernel in order to make nvidia-drivers install or work.

There's something else going on here.

By the way, I don't let genkernel keep track of my kernel configs - I do it myself.  My /usr/src is littered with flies like, "20120902-349.config", like the config file for the 3.4.9 kernel that I built on Sept 2, 2012.  I got that config by grabbing "20120701-338.config" - the previous config - and tweaking it minimally.

----------

